# Exhuast studs



## Rkjcooper (4 mo ago)

Removed exhaust manifold and broken studs and wondering what the best way is to reinstall it all? Manifold is a Dialynx one. I have always had issues with stud nuts coming loose after dialynx installed it. Should I be looking at stainless studs or stick with mild steel? How is the best way to torque them up and what are the best nuts to use?


----------

